# Games mit Dedicated Server Gesucht



## Sharidan (26. Januar 2016)

Nabend zusammen !


Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, ich suche Spiele die man als Dedicated Server betreiben kann. 
Unreal und Unreal Tournament hab ich schon Installiert und macht nen heiden Spaß im Lan. 
Nun suche ich aber weiter Games die ich so nutzen könnte. Vornehmlich älters Titel da ich schon so genug neue Games habe die ich Online Daddeln kann.

Bitte schlagt mir alles vor was euch so in den Sinn kommt. Kaufen kann ich mir die Games immer noch, sofern ich sie nicht schon habe, aber einfach vergessen hab, das sie sowas haben  

Lg
Chris


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Januar 2016)

Hm das einzig brauchbare Call of Duty hatte doch meine ich auch dedizierte Server, oder? 
Hab da letztens mit einem Freund zusammen mal wieder rein geschaut. 

Ansonsten, die alten Battlefields hatten ebenfalls dedizierte Server,  ebenso natürlich Counter Strike, und im Grunde alles mit Half-Life Basis.  Wenns richtig alt werden soll:  Quake.   Oder die alten Medal of Honor Teile  (die sind aber auch schon echt im Altersheim anzusiedeln...   MoHAA haben wir vor 9 Jahren auf LAN gezockt und da war es schon alt)

Was zockt ihr denn noch?   Diablo 2 sollte gehen. Left4Dead und L4D2 glaube ich ebenfalls (die nehme ich mal nicht als MP-Shooter ernst  ). 

Das Spiel, auf dem ich für mein Leben hängen geblieben will, ist immer noch Age of Empires 2.   Es lohnt sich, das HD-Remake zu kaufen, läuft klasse! 
Empire Earth konnte das natürlich auch, das fand ich persönlich aber nie so schön wie AoE. 

Dann das Spiel, in dem ich auf den letzten LAN-Partys de facto am meisten Zeit verbracht habe:  Worms.   
Ich glaube aber, das macht echt nur Spaß wenn man es zusammen (am selben Ort)  zockt. 

Ansonsten fällt mir noch Herr der Ringe: Der Krieg im Norden  ein,  was ein recht simples MMO für bis zu drei Personen ist. Man kommt da sehr schnell rein und kann entspannt durch die Missionen durchrennen, macht Spaß "für zwischendurch". 
Ich warne aber vor,  die technische Umsetzung ist ...    teilweise etwas abenteuerlich.  Das Account-System versteht wohl keiner so richtig, da man immer im Spielstand des Hosts spielt,  aber trotzdem irgendwie sein globales Inventar behält ...  überhaupt, der Fakt dass es ein globales Inventar für alle Spielstände gibt, unabhängig davon welche der drei Klassen man in welchem Spielstand übernimmt, ist bescheuert. 
Dazu kommt dauerhaftes, nicht abschaltbares VoIP,  das zwar tatsächlich Soundeffekte in Abhängigkeit zur Umgebung der Map hinzufügt, (Höhlen-Effekte im VoIP etc),  durch höhere Verzögerung und schlechtere Qualität als TS/Skype/...    aber irgendwie nervt. 
Abgerundet wird es noch durch gelegentliche Bugs im Clipping,  in der KI und, ganz besonders klasse,  im Triggering von Events.  



Ansonsten tuts auch ein Blick auf die Website von Valve:

https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Dedicated_Servers_List

ein paar erwähnenswerte Spiele:

-ArmA
-Brink  (ich fand das eigentlich genial, leider waren die Missionen teils Bockschwer und es hat nie eine wirkliche Community entwickelt, obwohl es vor Release echt gehyped wurde)
-Insurgency   ist ein sehr interessantes Spiel.  Ich hab mal rein geguckt und bin gar nicht klar gekommen,  was mehr daran liegt dass man nur was reißt wenn man es tatsächlich recht professionell spielt.  Für Leute die mal was anderes und eine ernste Herausforderung suchen,  ist das bestimmt einen Blick wert.
-Sniper Elite  2 und 3.   Im Multiplayer kenne ich nur den zweiten Teil, der ist ganz gut wenn man etwas weniger aufregendes sucht.


----------



## shorty1990 (26. Januar 2016)

Call of Duty 1
Call of Duty 2
Call  of Duty 4
Call of Duty 5 (nicht 100% sicher)
Call of Duty MW3
Call of Duty BO1
Alle Source-Engine/Orangebox Games (CS, Css, CS-GO, DOD, DODS, TF2 etc...)
Minecraft ( Feed the Beast Modpack is ganz cool )
Ark Survival Evolved
7 Days to Die
Space Engeneers


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, Minecraft!    Das läuft ja mittlerweile auch im Einzelspielermodus auf einem lokalen Server.  Hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## shorty1990 (26. Januar 2016)

> Stimmt, Minecraft!  Das läuft ja mittlerweile auch im Einzelspielermodus auf einem lokalen Server. Hatte ich ganz vergessen.


Ja! Ich würde dir da auf jeden Fall das Feed the Beast Modpack( infinity oder Ultimate) empfehlen. Damit hast du dann extrem viele neue Elemente im Game drin.Stromerzeuger( Solar Wind Wasser Atomkraft....) Maschinen mit denen du Automatisch Ressourcen abbauen produzieren und lagern kannst und veles mehr. Das hat mir Minecraft wieder schmackhaft gemacht und ich habe dann nochmal ca. 600h in dem Game verbracht XD. Wichtig ! Feed the Beast ist ist ein Server und Client Modpack. Da gibts aber gute Anleitungen im Netz.

Du kannst minecraft auch im Lokalen Netzwerk mit nem Dedicated Server Spielen. 
Musst in der server.properties nur auf onlinemode=false oder so stellen.


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn Du bei Steam unter Tools guckst, siehst du auch Spiele die nen Dedi haben.


----------



## Sharidan (26. Januar 2016)

Nabend zusammen


Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge, mir gehts vor allem um Games wo man auch Bots hat oder eine KI bei Strategie Games. 

Was die Valve Title angeht so hab ich das Problem das ich nur auf meinem Primären Account alle Teile habe. Ich kann zwar den einen oder anderen Server unter Tools runter laden, aber ob das Funktioniert weiß ich nicht.
Habs mal bei L4D ausprobiert und da bekomm ich immer die Meldung: could not load libery matchmaking

Hab schon geschaut bei Google, und auch etwas gefunden, aber selbst nach dem ich die Datein


----------



## Shona (27. Januar 2016)

https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Dedicated_Servers_List

Edit:
Falls du Hilfe mit SteamCMD brauchst sag einfach bescheid ich kann dir einige Batchdateien schreiben/geben

Mit den Server unter "Tool" sollte man vorsichtig sein den die funktionieren meist nur wenn man selbst nicht spielen will. Mit SteamCMD kann man den richtigen Dedi Server laden.


----------

